# How much $ to snowblower guy



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

I am bidding about four jobs this season that require snow blowing . I am looking to purchase a new 33" Cub Cadet . I have a responsible person that will take the machine and transport it to and from the job with his own truck . I figure it will take him approx 15 Min per job with travel time 2 Hr total each day . I just don't have any idea how much to pay this person . Its extra money being he has another job , he seems flexible about the money . he is very responsible and I want to pay him fairly . Any help would be appreciated


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How about a per day instead? Give him a set amount so this way he won't milk it to much. Only bad thing is him using his truck if anything happens your responsible.


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

Per day is fine w/ both of us . But how much per day .I am thinking about 20$ per hour. Is that fair. The truck issue , the lot will be empty in the morning when he is there , Parking lay out will not allow us to snoblow throughout the day . We will have to fallow up the next day after the storm.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Truck issue is him driving to and from lots. If he gets in an accident and someone gets hurt it will come right back to you.


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Well*

I would pay him by job
a flat fee
but bonus if he has to go more than once cause you know he will
or you coudl pay him based on how you get paid for that job
how long do you think total on a storm it woudl take
I paid my guy by the job, but mine is residentail, and if we have to go back to the house we get paid like it is a new trip and he would as well


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

A flat fee would be the best I think , I really need a figure I have never bid any thing like this before . I am guessing 20$ per hr Probably 2-3 hr per day.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Give him a set monthly rate-regardless of snow or sunshine.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

xc23;796754 said:


> A flat fee would be the best I think , I really need a figure I have never bid any thing like this before . I am guessing 20$ per hr Probably 2-3 hr per day.


I'd treat him like a contractor, and pay based on per job completed. If he's putting fuel in his truck and driving himself site to site, he needs to make more than an average shoveler. Pay him with a check and 1099 him at the end of the year, he's reasponsible for taxes but can deduct his mileage, etc. In this scenario, my shovelers/blowers make a minimum of $25/hour, but average $40/hr. I loan them my blowers, and they put fuel in them... Works good for me too, as there's no incentive for them to slack off, and they get back in the warm truck or back home sooner while making no less money if they hustle. Works for everybody.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ten years ago, back when I worked for someone else as the side walk guy, I drove his company truck, with his tools and fuel, and was paid $25 an hour. I always had 2 other guys with me that each made $18 an hour, to snow blow and put down icemelt.


I am kinda in the same boat as you this year, as I need to find someone to do my walks as well. Right now I have 15 places where walks need to be done, and my plow drivers don't have time to get out and do them.

Bossman


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks guys I'll sit down w/ and figure out what will work best . thanks for all the info .Good luck this season.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I furnish all equipment to my sidewalk crews, blowers, shovels, walk behind spreaders, de-icers / salt etc. and pay them 50% of what I get paid for the snow removal and 40% of the de-icing. Works great and I normally net $400 to $500 per event after paying eveything and everyone.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

They get 50% of what you get? That seems like a lot if it's all your equipment!


----------

